# "Tumble Me This,Batman"



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Just posted.....


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

A fine modeler from the Land of the Rising Sun.......


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, at least it's getting there. Looks good so far (to both).


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

does the batman figure come with this kit ?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

RMC said:


> does the batman figure come with this kit ?


No...it is a conversion from the the Batman,Batpod figure set.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Once again Moebius sets a new standard in styrene, can't wait......


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Yeah, that looks GREAT!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Looking forward to getting this, too!

Sean


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.508705485846536.131559.100001212667222&type=1&l=91bc6471b9 :wave


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Hey, that's great!
I wasn't expecting the Tumbler to have an interior. Now I absolutely have to have a couple of these.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Excellent work, Yasutoshi, as always!

Very inspiring! Can't wait to see this kit.


----------

